# BFC Presents OogleGirth! now live, the first ever BHM Model site.



## Smite (Jul 30, 2008)

Or something like that.

Today we launched OogleGirth, a site dedicated to showcasing BHM's in photo sets that aren't just mindless photos. Inside you'll find some of the sexiest models in the community posing JUST FOR YOU *FOR FREE*!

That's right. Sexiness for free. That's about the best thing ever. 

So check us out at OogleGirth.Com and let us know what you think!

http://www.ooglegirth.com

Enjoy everyone!


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Jul 30, 2008)

Smite said:


> Or something like that.
> 
> Today we launched OogleGirth, a site dedicated to showcasing BHM's in photo sets that aren't just mindless photos. Inside you'll find some of the sexiest models in the community posing JUST FOR YOU *FOR FREE*!
> 
> ...




I have to say, Google Earth...OogleGirth...very clever name!!


----------



## Smite (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, I owe Kulli much money for that name.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll check it out,sounds cool


----------



## velia (Jul 30, 2008)

Damn skippy! You gents are *sexy*! I'll be looking forward to watching this site evolve... I've even been trying to convince my own BHM to submit some pics.  Congrats on getting the site up and going, guys. It looks great so far! :wubu:


----------



## Yelsa (Jul 30, 2008)

velia said:


> Damn skippy! You gents are *sexy*! I'll be looking forward to watching this site evolve... I've even been trying to convince my own BHM to submit some pics.  Congrats on getting the site up and going, guys. It looks great so far! :wubu:



Thanks.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 30, 2008)

Smite you are fabulous.

I love this idea.

And we'll see more Smite pictures when?


----------



## Smite (Jul 30, 2008)

haha I only do private shoots from now on


----------



## Bountiful1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

I checked out the site and it looks like it will be a great success!!! Just need you sexy, hunky chunky babes to post ur pics. Cant wait to see you bhms on there 
From a forever admirer!!!!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Aug 3, 2008)

Great job. 

And two Michigan boys already eh? 


no wonder MI is the land of the FFA's, White Castles and Unicorns. 

But seriously great job.


----------



## persimmon (Aug 3, 2008)

I think this is, indeed, the best thing ever. :wubu:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 3, 2008)

How wonderful! all three sets up so far are interesting AND hot, which is great. And I'm with Banshee, great to see TWO young Michigan boys in the first three. Go Michigan!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 3, 2008)

thats a pretty nifty idea i might just submit a set or 2.


----------



## Smite (Aug 6, 2008)

We added a new set a few days ago, btw.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Aug 7, 2008)

Boy, that Axel is a stud.


----------



## CuriousKitten (Aug 7, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Smite you are fabulous.
> 
> I love this idea.
> 
> And we'll see more Smite pictures when?



Someone started a petition to get Smite to be a model on the Oogle Girth Forums. Feel free to sign up if you agree.

Meanwhile we're still accepting new models. The fastest way to get on the site is to submit a complete photo set but you can also just write us a note about yourself with one photo and we will contact you if you have potential 

Plus if anyone wants to suggest a model, feel free. If you're really popular it will help get you on the site... (Smite's apparently popular but he hasn't applied).

I'm a moderator at Oogle Girth so feel free to talk to me if you have questions


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 8, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> Boy, that Axel is a stud.



You said it brotha. 


This is the site of my dreams. Dudes, keep submitting!


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Aug 10, 2008)

Bella *hearts* OogleGirth 

Smite, Kulli & everyone have put in so much effort, its great to see it lifted off the ground 

xXx


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 14, 2009)

Lady Bella UK said:


> Bella *hearts* OogleGirth
> 
> Smite, Kulli & everyone have put in so much effort, its great to see it lifted off the ground
> 
> xXx



It seems to have crashed to earth - I get an odd 'site temporarily unavailable, contact webmaster' message.


----------

